
MongoDB 3.6.0-rc0 is released - stennie
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mongodb-user/--STTJpGkcE
======
chubs
I'm curious to hear how many people are using open source persistence
libraries such as mongo vs whatever is supplied by their chosen cloud
platform? I wonder what the long term trend would be, also.

